# seat covers



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys I AM GETTING ready for seat covers on my 64 gto I am thinking 65 seat covers but whats the difference between Legendary and PUI


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Legendary look like the original and wear like the original...PUI look 2-dimensional an are no comparison. If I bought a car with brand new PUI interior, I would factor in the cost of tearing it out and replacing it with Legendary. There simply is no comparison.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am in the process of installing Legendary covers on my 68 seats.
Beautiful parts.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree There's Legendary and then there's "all the rest" --- no comparison.

Bear


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly what I'm researching now...very helpful!

I would assume that holds true for the interior door panels as well?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Glad i caught this, I was about to order PUI panels. Guess I'll go with legendary despite the lack of molding and higher price.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Guys, I bought pui front & rear bench covers for a 67 tempest, (they were the only ones offered for the front bench ) I am very happy with them and they appear to be very good copies of the originals, ( not the flat 2 dimensional type that appear to have the pleats drawn on ) so if legandary covers are better ........ 1 thing i will say is I would consider getting all new foam and making sure the springs are tight, if going through the hassle of new seats. From what I found pui cost about 2/3rds of the legendary, Also the only negative with the pui seem to be slightly loose fitting and I had to add some generic foam to my original foam, ( my original could have been used up ? ) good luck with your project ff.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Legendary is a much better product.......I have heard that PUI has finally re-tooled and is now offering an excellent product.....BEWARE: legendary and PUI colors don't usually match each other....so pick one or the other!! Eric


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I had mine redone in legendary. Had pui on there when i bought it but legendary much closer to original


----------

